# Pierce Trade Destinations



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Since the Celtics didn't get the #1 or 2 pick, Pierce's stay in Boston doesn't seem so bright. It is unlikely that the Celtics get someone who can help now at #5. Even before the lottery, he was saying to get a veteran and trade the pick. 

So assuming he wants a trade, who would he get traded to?


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

To tell you the truth, I don't think anyone cares to where he'd get traded, we're more interested at what we're getting back.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

There is plenty of places that could trade for him, but I don't see anything standing out.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

He will not be going to Miami, you can bet on that.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

Trade him and pick up the ~10th pick, draft Thaddeus Young who plays like Pierce.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

jokeaward said:


> Trade him and pick up the ~10th pick, draft Thaddeus Young who plays like Pierce.


If we're trading down to ten, it might as well be Wally & #5 for Artest, filler, & #10. And I am not so certain I'd grab Thad Young there.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

any players on the clippers you guys would be interested in???

kaman/maggette for pierce??? just a suggestion...


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

I actually see the Clippers as a good trade partner. Kaman and Jefferson would be very nice.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

XMATTHEWX said:


> I actually see the Clippers as a good trade partner. Kaman and Jefferson would be very nice.



well, if kaman could keep his head about him he could be one of the better centers of the east...and maggette would partially replace the scoring you would lose with pierce...on a team where he would be the #1 option, maggette could easily average 22-24ppg...add to that his rebounding prowess and his ability to get to the line, and you have the makings of a decent deal that would benefit both sides...

perhaps we could also throw in our #14 pick and you guys could add rajon rondo??? or perhaps gerald green???

on second thought, we also need to get kendrick, as kaman is our only good center...paul daivs will not make it in the nba...so it would be:

kaman/maggette/#14 overall...for pierce/rondo/perkins or

kaman/maggette for pierce/perkins...

contracts should match decently well, maybe with a few fillers...


----------



## silverpaw1786 (Mar 11, 2004)

bootstrenf said:


> any players on the clippers you guys would be interested in???
> 
> kaman/maggette for pierce??? just a suggestion...


How's this:

Celtics get:
Kaman
Maggette
Cassell
Ross
#14

Clippers get:
Pierce 
Scalabrine
Powe or Ray
the rights to Albert Miralles
#32


----------



## silverpaw1786 (Mar 11, 2004)

bootstrenf said:


> well, if kaman could keep his head about him he could be one of the better centers of the east...and maggette would partially replace the scoring you would lose with pierce...on a team where he would be the #1 option, maggette could easily average 22-24ppg...add to that his rebounding prowess and his ability to get to the line, and you have the makings of a decent deal that would benefit both sides...
> 
> perhaps we could also throw in our #14 pick and you guys could add rajon rondo??? or perhaps gerald green???
> 
> ...


You're not getting Rondo. He's an NBA starter right now. The salaries don't match according to realgm.com


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

silverpaw1786 said:


> How's this:
> 
> Celtics get:
> Kaman
> ...



um yeah, nevermind...good luck with all that...


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

jokeaward said:


> Trade him and pick up the ~10th pick, draft Thaddeus Young who plays like Pierce.


 Young struggled his freshman year and is allegedly two inches shorter than his reported 6'8". He's a starter in the NBA, but he's no Pierce. Now, a player like Caron Butler, coming out of UConn, was a fair Pierce comparison.


----------



## narrator (Feb 11, 2006)

The Clippers make the most sense, from a draft this year standing and from the assets they can offer. Though I wouldn't take Kamen back because he's too bloody slow.


----------



## Ainge for 3 (May 23, 2007)

How about:

Paul Pierce
Wally Szczerbiak
to the Lakers

Lamar Odom
Kwame Brown
Andrew Bynum
2007 Draft #19 Pick
to the Celtics


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

narrator said:


> The Clippers make the most sense, from a draft this year standing and from the assets they can offer. Though I wouldn't take Kamen back because he's too bloody slow.



if you mean slow in the brain, you have a point as he has ADD...but physically, he is surprisingly agile for his size...he can actually run the floor...he is a great defensive rebounder, and he gives you a nice offensive post player to pair up with jefferson...he sometimes messes up on switches on defense, but he has improved greatly in that area...he doesn't look it, but he one of the more athletic centers in the league...


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Lakers should Odom/Bynum for Pierce.

Bynum is the next Shaq!


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

Ballscientist said:


> Lakers should Odom/Bynum for Pierce.
> 
> Bynum is the next Shaq!



if bynum is the next shaq, why in the world would they trade him for a scoring wing???


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

Premier said:


> Young struggled his freshman year and is allegedly two inches shorter than his reported 6'8". He's a starter in the NBA, but he's no Pierce. Now, a player like Caron Butler, coming out of UConn, was a fair Pierce comparison.


Well that was excellent for struggling. And 6'6" is fine, who's the great SG keeping him out?


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Thad Young is not a shooting guard and he still is working on his small forward skills, namely ballhandling.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Ainge for 3 said:


> How about:
> 
> Paul Pierce
> Wally Szczerbiak
> ...



The Lakers lose their whole front court in that trade.


----------



## TheTruth34 (Jul 22, 2006)

options:

Rashard Lewis-Seattle
Vince Carter-New Jersey
Corey Maggette-LA
Shawn Marion-PHX

celtics fans take your pick


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

bootstrenf said:


> any players on the clippers you guys would be interested in???
> 
> kaman/maggette for pierce??? just a suggestion...



id do brand, maggette and livingston for pierce Al and the number 5


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> id do brand, maggette and livingston for pierce Al and the number 5



you do know that livingston will be out probably for another year, right???


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> id do brand, maggette and livingston for pierce Al and the number 5


No.


----------



## Aznboi812 (Nov 9, 2005)

to me I think its really hard to imagine Pierce in another jersey other than the celtic one


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

orrrrrr...since it looks like seattle is going to get durant...id trade the number 5 and whatever esle like theo or wally to match salaries for rashard lewis


----------



## Ainge for 3 (May 23, 2007)

Aznboi812 said:


> to me I think its really hard to imagine Pierce in another jersey other than the celtic one


It was really hard for me to imagine either Durant or Oden in another jersey other than a Celtics one. Things are what they are. I don't see how we can be the kind of team that Pierce demands that we be next year. Pierce has a lot of value to other teams. There are a lot of teams who are ready to compete for a title next year, so the market for Pierce is big. The only requirement is that we end up with someone who is marketable, even if still developing.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Rashard would have to agree to a sign and trade and he doesn't want to play for the Celtics.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Premier said:


> Rashard would have to agree to a sign and trade and he doesn't want to play for the Celtics.


So what you're saying is that Wally & #5 for Rashard Lewis is a mortal lock? Followed by a sign & trade to Orlando for a 2009 first?


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

One wild idea that I have heard floated around, is for Boston to trade the #5 for Gasol. 

Pierce is happy to get quality veteran help. If Doc can figure out (snicker) how to get Gasol and Jefferson to coexist, the Celts have one of the best frontcourt tandems in the East. Meanwhile, the Grizz get to push the reset button with 2 high lotto picks.

I can't see it happening, but it would be a bold move for both teams.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

ehmunro said:


> So what you're saying is that Wally & #5 for Rashard Lewis is a mortal lock? Followed by a sign & trade to Orlando for a 2009 first?


I'm not following your sarcasm here.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Premier said:


> I'm not following your sarcasm here.


Well, if there's no chance that Lewis will suit up for Boston, is there any doubt that Danny will trade for him? Only to be forced to give him away for a much less valuable pick? :bsmile:


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

Premier said:


> Rashard would have to agree to a sign and trade and he doesn't want to play for the Celtics.




i dont see why not...if he can be an all star in the west he would be a superstar in the east...plus playing next to pierce and Al isnt chump change...

i would also take gasol for the number 5 but i would rather send wally and the 5 for gasol leaving us theos expiring to still use


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

IF Portland can grab the #3 pick from Atlanta for a package of 

Jack or Rodriguez
Webster or a re-signed Outlaw
Przybilla
2008 1st rd pick

Then ship

#3
Randolph 

for Pierce


It's not ideal, but it lands you the 3rd and 5th picks, along with a pounding PF to play along side Jefferson.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Why would he want to be Pierce's sidekick in Boston when he can be Charlotte's franchise player or the main offensive option in Orlando?


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

mediocre man said:


> #3
> Randolph
> 
> for Pierce.


Sadly, this trade is plausible, noting the current front office. Otherwise, it's absurd.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

TheTruth34 said:


> options:
> 
> Rashard Lewis-Seattle
> Vince Carter-New Jersey
> ...


Yes the Celtics will trade Pierce for a guy that plays the same position but doesn't come close to Pierce's level.



mediocre man said:


> #3
> Randolph
> 
> for Pierce


That's awful, but it would run Wyc, Danny and Doc out of town in a matter of seconds.



#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> i dont see why not...if he can be an all star in the west he would be a superstar in the east...plus playing next to pierce and Al isnt chump change...
> 
> *i would also take gasol for the number 5 but i would rather send wally and the 5 for gasol leaving us theos expiring to still use*


Finally we agree on something that's not called _24_ and/or "Antoine Walker should be a Celtic."

I'd include everything to make that deal work if we could keep Jefferson, Pierce, Rondo and Theo. Of course, those are the only things that would make a deal possible, so we won't see that happen any time soon, sadly.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Ratliff's expiring doesn't have too much trade value. It's valuable to the Celtics because insurance will likely pay for the majority of it. If the Celtics trade Ratliff, the owners would have to pay all of the incoming contracts, meaning the Celtics aren't likely to trade Ratliff at all, though Ratliff, Green, and the fifth selection for Gasol would be great.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> Finally we agree on something that's not called _24_ and/or "Antoine Walker should be a Celtic."



:cheers:


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Premier said:


> Ratliff's expiring doesn't have too much trade value. It's valuable to the Celtics because insurance will likely pay for the majority of it. If the Celtics trade Ratliff, the owners would have to pay all of the incoming contracts, meaning the Celtics aren't likely to trade Ratliff at all, though Ratliff, Green, and the fifth selection for Gasol would be great.


Why wouldn't a near max contract, that's mostly paid for by the insurance, not be valuable to other teams and only the Celtics?


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

What I meant was that the Celtics aren't likely to trade it for a contract that they have to completely pay. Why would Wyc, an investor, approve a trade of a four million dollar contract for a forty million dollar contract?


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Premier said:


> What I meant was that the Celtics aren't likely to trade it for a contract that they have to completely pay. Why would Wyc, an investor, approve a trade of a four million dollar contract for a forty million dollar contract?


If they want to make a commitment towards winning.

The only way for this team to improve is by trading (since they're in hell with the cap situation).

While this ownership isn't great, I don't believe it's as cheap to prevent the team from really starting to become competitive.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

The ownership cares about money. They have already limited the team's competitiveness in order to save money. Otherwise, we're vastly overrating Ainge's competence and by no means would I ever say he's competent. The ownership forced the Celtics to trade for a contract that insuranced paid for in Chris Mills. This resulted in the LaFrentz mess that led to the Celtics trading Gay or Roy. The Celtics could have trade Antoine Walker to Chicago, but the owners insisted on acquiring a contract that they did not have to pay for. The second notable instance is the failure to acquire Baron Davis from New Orleans for very little - quite possibly just Tony Allen, a first-round selection, and a contract to match salaries.

I think Wyc cares more about the team's total profit. He's no Paul Allen. He's no James Dolan. He's certainly no Bob Kraft or John Henry.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Premier said:


> The ownership cares about money. They have already limited the team's competitiveness in order to save money. Otherwise, we're vastly overrating Ainge's competence and by no means would I ever say he's competent. The ownership forced the Celtics to trade for a contract that insuranced paid for in Chris Mills. This resulted in the LaFrentz mess that led to the Celtics trading Gay or Roy. The Celtics could have trade Antoine Walker to Chicago, but the owners insisted on acquiring a contract that they did not have to pay for. The second notable instance is the failure to acquire Baron Davis from New Orleans for very little - quite possibly just Tony Allen, a first-round selection, and a contract to match salaries.
> 
> I think Wyc cares more about the team's total profit. He's no Paul Allen. He's no James Dolan. He's certainly no Bob Kraft or John Henry.


I completely understand that, but would any of those things have made us a much better team like we could have the chance right here? [Adding Gasol and then trading Theo (+more) to another team for a good role player?]

If the Celtics could add Gasol to Pierce and Jefferson, and with a miracle trade Theo for another good vet, this team would be better than we've seen in two decades.

I don't believe the owners could say no to that knowing that they'll have a very good team that can advance in the playoffs.

Of course I don't believe that this could happen either, so we're just wasting our time. Danny wouldn't be able to part with a youngster.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Gasol, Pierce, Jefferson, Szczerbiak, and your additional veteran combine for the entire salary cap in two years. It's not going to happen. Teams cannot have more than three players making more than ten million dollars per season if they want to manage their cap without paying the luxury tax.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Premier said:


> Gasol, Pierce, Jefferson, Szczerbiak, and your additional veteran combine for the entire salary cap in two years. It's not going to happen. Teams cannot have more than three players making more than ten million dollars per season if they want to manage their cap without paying the luxury tax.


Szczerbiak wouldn't be on the team.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

How are you going to get rid of him because I doubt the Grizzlies trade Gasol for him, Green, and the fifth pick.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Premier said:


> How are you going to get rid of him because I doubt the Grizzlies trade Gasol for him, Green, and the fifth pick.


I doubt that too, but future picks and more players from the Celtics (as well as the Celtics taking somewhat of a dead weight contract, you know how that goes...) could turn out well.


----------

